

Ask HN: Place to sleep near Moscone Center, SF, CA? - JabavuAdams

Hi folks,<p>I'm going to the Game Developer's Conference (GDC 2011) at the Moscone center in downtown SF. Are there any friendly hacker spaces or couches that I could stay at/on from Feb 27 -&#62; Mar 5?
======
davidedicillo
AirBnB FTW. Every time I used them it was a great experience and I had the
chance of meeting some pretty cool people. <http://airbnb.com>

------
dpio
In case you can't find anywhere for free, try airbnb.com. I was just up there
and got a good deal, it was near fisherman's wharf though.

------
Sandman
In case you don't get any offers here, try <http://www.couchsurfing.org/>.

